# Trophy hog with TUSKS err Teeth???? Pictures



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Here is a hog I shot Saturday with my Remington 587 in 17HMR. The shot was at a lasered 127 yards(afterwards). The hog was on the side of a hill and I could see it's head and shoulders above the alfalfa. Something looked odd in the scope but I didn't realize what until I walked up. 

I shot a groundhog with tusks









Followthe cure and over two inches from gumline!









The top teeth curve back into the skull!









I have no idea how this thing was eating. The underside of the nose is raw from the teeth pushing it away. When I was aining through the scope at 9x I thought it's nose was pointed and now I know why!

Skinner 2


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

Wow, that is an odd ball. There is a genetic dis-order that is sometimes seen in domestic rabbits, that will cause their teeth to grow the same way. Called buck teeth, wolf teeth, or the science name malloclusion (no it is probably not spelled correct).

Don't think I've ever heard of that in a wild, rodent type, animal. Survival of the fittest and all ..

Ed


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

As a boy I had a rabbit raising operation (over 100 rabbits). My father paid for all the food and I got the money from the sale of the meat  . Good deal for a 10 year old.

I always had to make sure that I had a piece of wood in their cages for them to chew on, so they could wear down their teeth. But occasionally, with the help of my father, (still makes my teeth hurt  just thinking about it) we had to take a pair of pliers and break off their front teeth, if they got too long.

Rodents teeth never stop growing and if the wear rate is slower than the growing rate, then they are in big trouble  .


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Dave your right about the rodents. I just thought it would be a good picture for people who did not realize this. I saw another picture of a Groundhog that had the same problem. It made a national magazine photo and story but was long ago and I don't remember the details.

The pictures show the damage done but it still is not like first hand seeing it.

Skinner 2


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Very interesting and unique trophy, congratulations! I think you did the animal a big favor!

-NC


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Have seen similar ones on the Varmints Den board. Although Ive shot hundreds of these animals I havent got one like yours. Id keep the skull and make a nice mount.


----------



## SmallGameStalker (Mar 5, 2005)

With teeth like that, it looks like you did him a favor in putting him out of his misery. I don't see how the poor animal could eat with such mis-shapen teeth.

On the other hand, if that's a wild pig:yikes:


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I'd keep the skull.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Very interesing. If I saw that thing coming through the woods............ :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Blueracer (Jan 14, 2005)

Skinner 2, don't know why but no pictures showing for me.


----------



## Blueracer (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow


----------

